

Phrack - g0lden
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrack

======
g0lden
"The Phrack Staff

\-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- Version: PHRACK
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 =cK7U \-----END PGP PUBLIC
KEY BLOCK----- "

